# Brown Algea - The Kind that Rubs Off??



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Since, I upgraded the lights on my 29 gallon tank, I've been getting a lot of that brown algea on my plant leaves. It rubs right off but I'd like to know what causes this particular algea. 

I added another 65 watt bulb to my Current 2 x 65 watt dual satelitte fixture. My photo period has been 8 hours and I am injecting pressurized CO2 and dosing EI at 1/4 tsp of KNO3 and 1/8 tsp of KH2P04. Also 5-6 ml of Seachem Flourite and 1 ml of Seachem Iron.

I also have more plants being shipped to me today and tomorrow, I plan on packing this tank with stems for the time being.

Any thoughts on the brown algea?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Brown algae are typically diatoms and are usually found on new set ups. If you have any ottos they will quickly eat it up. If it is a new set up, just give it a little time, and it should go away. 130W over a 29gal is a lot of light, make sure you stay on top of your ferts.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The nice thing is that this almost always goes away as a tank matures. It's pretty rare in a setup over 3 or 4 months old - at least IME. Like Bert said, otos primary virtue is their ability to remove this stuff.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

See the thing is, my tank isn't new, it's been set up for over a year now. I've added new plants and like I said, a lot more light, could that be the cause? It didn't start appearing until I upgraded the light. I thought I read somewhere that high phosphates could cause brown algea but then I also read that high phosphates cause hair algea too, although I have been seeing a bit more hair algea than normal.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I would say that you have to much light. I would cut back a little.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Did something happen to upset the balance of the filter maybe? Did the water get too warm?


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, the water did a get a bit warmer, funny I've been having problems with my heater holding a temp lately. It never dawned on me that it could upset the water balance, how much can a temperataure swing before you see a difference in the plant growth or algea appearing?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, to some degree fish and plants grow faster in warmer temps. I'd say above 80 it can start to be detrimental to a lot of plants.


----------

